# Reynolds DV3K vs. Assault Carbon Clincher



## dandmadone (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello,

I've been riding my road bike for about a year now and would like to upgrade to a full carbon clincher wheelset. I've been looking at the Reynolds DV3K Carbon Clincher (CC offers a really good deal currently and Reynolds Assault Carbon Clincher but couldn't really find much information on the differences between them. 

Has anyone ridden or had experiences with them? What's the differences between the 2 wheel sets as they're in the same price range if not on sale? Thanks in advance.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

DV3K weighs more but supposedly dampens vibrations and has a 3k weave. Also the hubs aren't DT Swiss but Reynolds branded HT I think people say. The Assaults are lighter and I think they have the DT Swiss hubs but perhaps they don't dampen vibrations as well?


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Might be wrong on the hubs. Could just be the difference from 2010 to 2011 being DT versus non. So it probably just comes down to rim composition. The DV3K having a heavier or perhaps thicker layup versus the Assaults. Seriously have no idea without going to the factory or having them both side by side in hand.


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

It appears the DV3K does not have the new CTg braking system and come with Reynolds Carbon-Specific Design brake pads instead of the new Reynolds Cryo Blue pads. What this means I am not sure. I did buy a set however at CC. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

A nice deal at CC ... Note that the real weight is closer to 1500 gms ...:thumbsup:

2011 Reynolds DV3K Carbon Clincher Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

wjb said:


> It appears the DV3K does not have the new CTg braking system and come with Reynolds Carbon-Specific Design brake pads instead of the new Reynolds Cryo Blue pads. What this means I am not sure. I did buy a set however at CC. Should be here tomorrow.


If you are basing this on what is on the site, it is wrong and the DV3K does have the CTG braking system and do come with Reynolds Cryo Blue. At least the pair I have came with the Cryo Blue pads.


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes I am basing this on info from the website. How do you know for sure it has the ctg braking system? I have seen in an article that the blue pads can be used with older wheels as well so I assume they would just include those with all wheels


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

wjb said:


> Yes I am basing this on info from the website. How do you know for sure it has the ctg braking system? I have seen in an article that the blue pads can be used with older wheels as well so I assume they would just include those with all wheels


I called Reynolds to confirm and DV3K do have the CTg system. You can actually see the different braking surface on them versus previous years. Also the Assaults are definitely more aero and lighter but possibly not as comfortable or durable?


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

do you have 2012 model or the 2011 models that are on sale?


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the 2011, as far as I can tell from the decals.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

flatsix911 said:


> A nice deal at CC ... Note that the real weight is closer to 1500 gms ...:thumbsup:
> 
> 2011 Reynolds DV3K Carbon Clincher Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist



I'm seeing and hearing different things about the DV3K's weight....

According to the Reynolds website, the DV3K is actually lighter than the Assault (clinchers) 1385 v. 1483


Where did you get the 1500g from? Actual in hand weight? Just curious.


All things considered, the CC deal seems to be a pretty sweet offer. I was considering the Williams wheels at $999, but this seems even better?


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

the DV3K weight you see is for Tubulars, they don't have a weight listed for clinchers but as people have said, it is closer to 1500

the Assault Tubulars are around 1317 or so.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

forge55b said:


> the DV3K weight you see is for Tubulars, they don't have a weight listed for clinchers but as people have said, it is closer to 1500
> 
> the Assault Tubulars are around 1317 or so.



Ah, gotcha. Well then the weights are virtually identical then.....


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

Has anybody mounted these up and rode on them yet. I would love to hear a review


----------



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

wjb said:


> Has anybody mounted these up and rode on them yet. I would love to hear a review


I bought a pair a couple of months ago. I have a few hundred miles on them now. They are on their way back to Reynolds as I write this. The rear hub has developed a significant amount of play in it. Both wheels have also developed a lot of discoloration on the rims, especially near the seam in the carbon between the nipple holes. I have ridden Easton and Bontrager carbon wheels over the past two seasons and I think the braking on both of them is better than on this set. I'm not very impressed with them so far. To Reynolds credit, they have been extremely easy to deal with.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

preacherman said:


> I bought a pair a couple of months ago. I have a few hundred miles on them now. They are on their way back to Reynolds as I write this. The rear hub has developed a significant amount of play in it. Both wheels have also developed a lot of discoloration on the rims, especially near the seam in the carbon between the nipple holes. I have ridden Easton and Bontrager carbon wheels over the past two seasons and I think the braking on both of them is better than on this set. I'm not very impressed with them so far. To Reynolds credit, they have been extremely easy to deal with.


Well this is a real drag to hear...

At the same time, glad somebody has actually seen and ridden these things....maybe I won't be ordering a set afterall...


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

have a few hundred miles on mine but haven't had any issues thus far. i am on tubbies tho


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

preacherman said:


> I bought a pair a couple of months ago. I have a few hundred miles on them now. They are on their way back to Reynolds as I write this. The rear hub has developed a significant amount of play in it. Both wheels have also developed a lot of discoloration on the rims, especially near the seam in the carbon between the nipple holes. I have ridden Easton and Bontrager carbon wheels over the past two seasons and I think the braking on both of them is better than on this set. I'm not very impressed with them so far. To Reynolds credit, they have been extremely easy to deal with.


How were they to ride? Stiff? Flexy?


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I had a pair of 2009 DV3KC with the DT240 hubs. The hubs were nice, a little noisy, however. The carbon clinchers braked as expected, which is to say, no where near any wheel with an aluminum brake track. That was my first experience with carbon rims. I ended up selling the wheels with a bike and have decided to stick to an aluminum brake track if I go back to carbon rims.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

turbodogs02 said:


> I'm seeing and hearing different things about the DV3K's weight.... According to the Reynolds website, the DV3K is actually lighter than the Assault (clinchers) 1385 v. 1483. Where did you get the 1500g from? Actual in hand weight? Just curious. All things considered, the CC deal seems to be a pretty sweet offer. I was considering the Williams wheels at $999, but this seems even better?


I ordered a set from Competitive Cyclist after a lot of research. https://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=10521&MODE=SPECIALS

The listed weight is 1565 grams for the clincher according to Reynolds (1385 grams is for the tubular) Reynolds Cycling

My DV3K set weighs in at 1528 grams. Still an excellent deal at $850 for the complete wheelset including carbon pads and skewers :thumbsup:


----------

